

It's not women who are the problem in tech land - gdilla
http://www.cnet.com/news/women-arent-the-problem-in-tech-land/

======
dudul
"women need to work less, network more -- and demand the credit they believe
they're due. "You have to be your own best salesman."

Well, looks like they are.

